# Marans chicks?



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

So I was given some chicks from a friend that bought some hatching eggs that were mixed up by the seller on accident. My friend said they were black copper Marans and Blue Marans. 2 chicks look different from the others and I was wondering if anyone thinks they could still be Marans. My iPad only allows one pic at a time to upload so sorry for all the posts. This pic is of one of the four black copper Marans that looks like the other three.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is my oddball with barring and yellow legs and very little leg fuzz.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is one of the blue Marans that resembles the other one.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

And here is my oddball blue that has yellow legs and very little leg fuzz. BTW they will be 3 weeks on Thursday.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Did the guy have any Cuckoo Marans, that would account for the barring if it is marans


Jim


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes they did, that is kind of what I was thinking but I was not sure about the yellow legs. I am asking more for the learning experience.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Hopefully we will learn from someone, if not, post a pick back to this thread as it grows and you discover what it is. 


Jim


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Jim said:


> Hopefully we will learn from someone, if not, post a pick back to this thread as it grows and you discover what it is.
> 
> Jim


No problem, I will continue to post pics as they grow.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Updated pics of my oddball Marans chicks, they are now 6 weeks old. I am also posting pics of two of my other cockerels to compare them to as I think they are both cockerels. These all came from the same breeder as hatching eggs.


----------

